# Drainpipe servicing both properties,dish cable dispute.



## mark71 (3 Aug 2012)

Recently my tenant installed a tv dish, the installer has run the cable down the side of the drainpipe at the front of the house ,on my wall ,by joining the cable on  to the brackets that mount the pipe to the wall. 
 I've now received two letter's asking to remove the cable as it is on my neighbours property and that I will be held responsible for any damage it causes.
 My question is as the drain downpipe is servicing the two roof's is it a commonly owned pipe? And do I have to remove the cable?
  Not sure what damage the cable will cause as the pipe is a rust bucket as is.


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2012)

Did the tenant ask for permission before installing the dish?


----------



## mark71 (3 Aug 2012)

Not to me ,no.


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2012)

Very strange - it would normally be in the lease that the tenant shouldn't do any such works without the landlord's permission. If you have such a condition in your lease, you'd be quite entitled to tell the tenant to take down the dish. If you're keen to facilitate the tenant, you might like to try to negotiate a solution with the neighbour.


----------



## mark71 (3 Aug 2012)

I had no problem with them putting one up,but your right it is in the agreement and they should have asked. 
 We've on going problem's with the neighbour's with 13 years now, that's why I had to leave the place myself. Their is no reasoning whatsoever with them.


----------



## mathepac (4 Aug 2012)

mark71 said:


> I...
> We've on going problem's with the neighbour's with 13 years now, that's why I had to leave the place myself. Their is no reasoning whatsoever with them.


If they've experienced behaviour like your current tenant's in the past, that might not be difficult to understand.


----------



## Spear (5 Aug 2012)

mathepac said:


> If they've experienced behaviour like your current tenant's in the past, that might not be difficult to understand.



It's difficult for me to understand. Please explain.


----------



## twofor1 (5 Aug 2012)

mark71 said:


> My question is as the drain downpipe is servicing the two roof's is it a commonly owned pipe? And do I have to remove the cable?


 
My understanding is;

The downpipe to the rear of my semi-detached house which comes down on my side of the dividing wall is my responsibility. I could run a cable along this pipe.

To the front the downpipe comes down on my neighbour’s side of the dividing wall and is his responsibility. Without permission, I could not run a cable along this pipe.

If the downpipe was in the middle, then we would be jointly responsible and either could object to any interference with this pipe.


----------



## mark71 (5 Aug 2012)

twofor1 said:


> My understanding is;
> 
> The downpipe to the rear of my semi-detached house which comes down on my side of the dividing wall is my responsibility. I could run a cable along this pipe.
> 
> ...



Yes, your right. I spoke to the council about it and that's what they also said. Along with, "If it was any other house in the country you'd have no problem,but you know what your dealing with" Look's like i'll be getting on to the tenant to get whoever put it up to shift it so.
 Thank's for your replies.


----------



## mark71 (5 Aug 2012)

Spear said:


> It's difficult for me to understand. Please explain.



Long,long story.


----------

